# Graveley 816 Stuck in First Gear or So it Seems.



## Jake30580 (Oct 28, 2021)

Hi all. This morning I got the Gravely 816 out to change the oil and oil filter on the Kohler Magnum 20 engine that's on it and to top up the hydraulic fluid as well to get it ready for winter. Getting it out of the garage it ran okay and I took it for a spin to heat the oil ready for the change and it drove arounf happily in 3rd gear. The oil change went straight forward enough, it was when I finished and went to put it away that I saw that no matter which gear I put it in it wouldn't go faster than what appears to be first gear. 

I had a look at the connecting gear rods and everything is moving as it it should but there is no change in speed after a gear change. I can't think what I may have done to make this happen as I've done oil changes on it without any problems. 

I really would appreciate any help or advice given.

Many thanks in advance 

Jake.


----------

